# Look for a how too???



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

I'm still new to this stuff and am just using screen door closer's and washing mach. valves....but I would like to buid a pop-up wit a water spray at the same time it pops up, now I had a link for somthing like this but I can't find it so I was wondering if there was an easy way to do this with the suff I'm already using? and do I need somthing else to get this to work


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

still looking...I would like to even find a simple way to make a water spiter... i just moved my comp. file to another and I can't seem to find some of my old links and ideas...any help would be great..


----------



## infoamtek (Apr 6, 2007)

Why not use a tall pop up sprinkler with a flow restrictor at the sprinkler head to squirt out a small stream of water. Use a valve to turn on and shut off the water. When the water is shut off, the valve should divert the remaining water in the pipe to bring the sprinkler head back down.


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

wow thats a cool idea but it's not exactly what I want...My Idea is to have a head pop-up out the back of toilet tank and spit water...theres more to the prop but that is the basic scare....


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Two Members Need Spitting Pneumatic Prop Help*

Northern Touch, Awesome Idea I also had an idea pop in my head for making a easy pop-up that spits but when it came down to "how am I going to do this" I was lost. I know nothing about sprinkler parts so my jorneys to home depot and Lowes were unsuccessful I don't want to soak the TOT's but I want them to feel a mist. Ill keep checking back here to see if anyone has any ideas. In the mean time if you find anything on the subject please email me directly and I will do the same. Thanks Later all :jol: 
[email protected]


----------



## randyaz (May 26, 2006)

I've read where some folks use the little pump that sprays the fluid on a windshield. They get them from the salvage yard.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

That's a good idea, Randy


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

ya I heard of that to, but I couldn' find a how too or a pic to see how they do it....


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Maybe this can help you out, take a look at this setup.

http://www.twisteddementia.com/Prop_Pics/Washe_valve_setup.jpg


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

You'll need two washer valves to pull this off, one for the pop up and an other for the sprayer. That link above is the setup for the door closers, for the water sprayer, just hook up a hose from your house right to the inlet on the washer valve, that way you don't need a pump or water reservoir , you'll need a female connection on both sides of the hose one to connect to the house and the other to the valve which you can get at the hardware store. Then just put your spray hose to the outlet and aim. You can ajust the pressure at the valve on the house.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I've never done it, but I imagine that you could use a washer valve just like Twisted said. I've suggested it before else where too, use 1/4 inch tubing and stick one of those low flow plant irrigation heads on the free end. That way with a little adjustment of your water spigot (pressure) you can get the mist effect you're after. I've seen this brought up before, I think this year I'll add this to my TCT and see how it works! You would certainly want to be careful mixing electricity with water! Maybe making it a 12 volt set up. I don't know if low current will open one of those washer machine valves though.


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Good point oct31man, safety first! We actually mounted the washer valve on the back of the outhouse about 3 feet off the ground and made sure it was grounded for safety.


----------



## oct31man (Sep 19, 2006)

I was thinking today, and rigging up a GFCI outlet to plug the prop into would be the best thing! Even if the prop is grounded, with water present, if you make contact with the current and happen to be in water, it will choose you to complete the circuit. At least with a GFCI, should a fault occur, that will trip before any harm can be done. Just a thought!
Of course, enclosing any electrical connections in a waterproof box would help as well.


----------

